# Preseason [4]: Boston Celtics [1-2] vs New York Knicks [2-0] - 10/17



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The hottest team in the NBA (NY Knicks) take on the NBA's most talented U21 team (Celtics.)

The New York Knicks have not lost a game this preseason (!) winning against the Nets and the 76ers by a grand total of three NBA 2-pointers.

A team that features 11 point guards out of a 19 man roster (no, the Celtics aren't even the team with the most bums on their team, apparently) and the best coach in the league.

Last season the Knicks made a statement by winning one out of four against the Celtics during the regular season (the only reason I say regular season is because even thought there was no chance in hell either team makes the postseason, we could still count the preseason as a real game).

Well there's really not much more to say about these two teams except enjoy a potential-winnable game for both teams as they won't be getting a lot of W's this year either.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Aqua with the predictable positive spin! . 

I will be at the game - I'll come back with a report.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Aqua with the predictable positive spin! .
> 
> I will be at the game - I'll come back with a report.


Not trying to sound like a wise ***, but you've got 22 minutes till game time at the time of your posts and 19 now, so I'd start making my way now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am standing in front of MSG right now waiting for my buddy. The sad truth is I can access this web site from my Blackberry. It's slow...but effective!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I am standing in front of MSG right now waiting for my buddy. The sad truth is I can access this web site from my Blackberry. It's slow...but effective!


It's not you, it's the website that's crawling right now.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I am standing in front of MSG right now waiting for my buddy. The sad truth is I can access this web site from my Blackberry. It's slow...but effective!


You have my sympathy man! The job I just left had me tied to one of those things 24/7 and you don't know how happy I was to get rid of it. It can come in handy at times (like when you want to check this forum while standing in line :biggrin: ) but when you're getting 40-50 messages that you have to respond to on what is supposed to be your time away from work you start to wonder if Satan himself didn't design the damn things just to torment us.

OK, I'm off my soapbox now LOL! Have fun at the game. I haven't been to a C's game in a while and I'm having serious withdrawls. Being stuck hundreds of miles from ANY NBA team is tough. Memphis and Atlanta are the only teams reasonably close to my house and you're looking at 2 1/2 hours driving time (one way) for Atlanta and 4+ hours for Memphis. Still planning on catching the C's when they play Atlanta this year though :clap:

Don't know if it's been reported yet or not but I heard that West, Pierce, Ratliff, and Scalabrine are all out with minor injuries. West and Pierce I think were just nagging stuff, nothing to worry about. With Ratliff's history any injury causes me concern. That being said it looks like the kids are going to get serious minutes tonight so it should be a fun game to watch. Does anyone know if it's on the NBA package or if it's just a local broadcast tonight?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Bassy looks G-R-E-A-T

9 of our 11 points are his. Gomes just got a lay in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The refs are definatly calling technicals easily. One elbow nudge and a body nudge back got Curry and Kandi Techs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a nice play by Telfair, I'll have to get a video of that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rondo is the man!

Gets a great assist by fooling two guys (shoting them the ball, then taking it back.), then steals it and makes a football pass to Gomes for a easy dunk.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rondo is a terrific penetrate - passer. He has great vision.

Then he hustles down the floor, steals the fast break pass, throws a bomb, which results in a Gomes dunk.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Big Al rotated perfectly and got position on Richardson to draw the offensive foul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh wow. Rondo penetrated and placed a pass between 2 quickly closing defenders, PERFECTLY. Finding Big all for 2.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Tony Allen drives and gets contact, folows through with the shot and rolls it in for 2, and 1.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I liked Pierce's reaction to that 3 and 1 from crawford. Oooo...oh! OH!. Great anaylsis right there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I didn't catch the first half, but I saw the highlights and it seems like Telfair is doing great. His three-point shot [or long two] from the corner is very encouraging and he had that nice steal, showing decent defensive awareness. I'm also impressed by his ability to get the ball into the paint. He's faster than most of his defenders and he can penetrate at will.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lead by two, 58-56, at halftime.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>17</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>10</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>15</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>0</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Pittsnogle, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-41</td><td>1-9</td><td>18-21</td><td>5</td><td>19</td><td>9</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>18</td><td>53</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*41.5%*</td><td>*11.1%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>16</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, FC</td><td>0</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>16</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>5</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>4</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

One thing I don't like about Wally is that he always takes a lot of shots, even if he is forcing them and has shot a bad percentage already. I understand that the only way to break a bad shooting streak is shoot some more, but this creates nights where he drags down the Celtics' points per possession and hurts the team. Wally dominates the ball when he is on the floor. A shooter should _never_ do that.

Ryan Gomes looks very good. I believe he had that long two at the top of the key. He has some range. More proof that we can play him at the three against slower small forwards.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Frye is lighting Gomes up tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, Gomes is not a power forward and cannot guard power forwards. This is expected. To limit Gomes' defensive inabilities, the Celtics need to move him to small forward and condition him to increase his lateral speed. They also have to acquire a weakside shot blocker that isn't injury prone [Ratliff] or foul prone [Perkins]. Interior defense is the most important aspect of defense and we cannot have two weak defenders as our two power forwards [Gomes and Al Jefferson].


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not quite sure what Gomes did to get that foul. There was very little contact to call, and he made it, so...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry is eating up the Celtics. The only one who has challenged him was Perk, but even Perk couldn't stop him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tommy:

"That's not a travel. Not a travel. Nope not a travel. That is not a travel. Not a travel. Not a travel. Nope not a travel."

On Wally's play that was called a travel.

Can Wally stop dominating the ball?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Allan Ray doesn't play well when his shot aren't falling. He's getting to the line, but he's missing a lot of shots. The same applies to Wally, too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Trivia - Luke Jackson, Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, and Sebastian Telfair


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Trivia - Luke Jackson, Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, and Sebastian Telfair


Come on, even I knew that one.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

oh...................my...........rondo

I love him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down five, 77-82, at the end of the third quarter.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td width="5%">*MIN*</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td><td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td><td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td><td width="6%">*OREB*</td><td width="6%">*REB*</td><td width="6%">*AST*</td><td width="6%">*STL*</td><td width="6%">*BLK*</td><td width="6%">*TO*</td><td width="6%">*PF*</td><td width="6%">*PTS*</td></tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>17</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>22</td><td>1-9</td><td>1-6</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>27</td><td>7-18</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>11</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Pittsnogle, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>24-60</td><td>2-12</td><td>24-29</td><td>6</td><td>25</td><td>14</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>10</td><td>25</td><td>74</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*16.7%*</td><td>*82.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>24</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>22</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, FC</td><td>0</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>24</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>5</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>15</td><td>6-11</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>0</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>28-58</td><td>2-9</td><td>24-38</td><td>10</td><td>35</td><td>14</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td><td>26</td><td>82</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*48.3%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*63.2%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 15 (22)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow...Rondo...wow...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

HOLY CRAP

Rondo!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice sequence by Rondo. Very nice.

Tip in dunk [a nice one] and then great court awareness to play the passing lane on the inbound and steal the ball and finish with four points in five seconds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rondo's the man!

This kid can play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BS call on Perk. Lee jumped into him.


BTW the 2004 draft was weak.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> BTW the 2004 draft was weak.


Tell me about it....I can't belive how badly we made out in that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rondo [Asante Samuel in this case] intercepts the pass, and gets Ray Lewis'd, and, manages to pick up the foul in the process.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rondo is very adept at throwing his body and using subtle fakes to confuse the defense. He gave a slight turn to his body when looking at Perkins, drawing Al Jefferson's defender away from him to Perkins. Rondo find an open Al.

He's good.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk having a West kind of night.

Six points, nine rebounds, four blocks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice play by Tony Allen to find the cutting Gerald Green, who finished well.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally has had a habit of shooting regardless of how well he is doing it since he's been here, I've noticed it on multiple occassions.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone have any clue why Green isn't playing more in these pre-season games? I understand that they're not trying to overhype this kid, but come on, he's playing well enough to deserve playing time and preseason seems like the time to develop him. I dont understand Doc's thinking here really...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rondo, Rondo, Roonnnnnnnnnnndo, is amazing. Driving and finishing countless times.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wally has had a habit of shooting regardless of how well he is doing it since he's been here, I've noticed it on multiple occassions.


We could have just kept Antoine. :-/


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, even when he's off, Wally's a better shooter than Walker, and he still won't heave up 25 shots.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, even when he's off, Wally's a better shooter than Walker, and he still won't heave up 25 shots.


Probably, but he won't be carrying us anywhere, anytime soon.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lose 108-116.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>17</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>26</td><td>1-11</td><td>1-8</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>27</td><td>7-18</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>16</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>24</td><td>7-11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>8</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>8</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>9-11</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Akin Akingbala, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Pittsnogle, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>9</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>37-83</td><td>4-16</td><td>27-35</td><td>8</td><td>33</td><td>19</td><td>9</td><td>6</td><td>13</td><td>36</td><td>105</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*44.6%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*77.1%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 13 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>24</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>33</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>24</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, FC</td><td>5</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>20</td><td>6-12</td><td>2-5</td><td>8-11</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>8</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>7-17</td><td>0-5</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">5</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-10</td><td align="right">3</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>13</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Miller, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>39-81</td><td>3-15</td><td>35-54</td><td>18</td><td>52</td><td>20</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>17</td><td>33</td><td>116</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*48.1%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*64.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 17 (29)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Probably, but he won't be carrying us anywhere, anytime soon.


Let's not forget about a certain #34 when we're talking about Antoine Walker carrying a team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Let's not forget about a certain #34 when we're talking about Antoine Walker carrying a team.



Stupid, Larry Bird did _not_ play with Antoine Walker. DUH! 


Yes, number 34 was quite a nice asset to Employee #8. Well, he was the main guy, but Antoine did more than enough to be recognized. Pierce-Wally are not the same due.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce + Prime Walker unquestionably > Pierce/Szczerbiak. For his faults, Walker had prime-time player capabilities. Wally has complimentary player capabilities.



> Stupid, Larry Bird did not play with Antoine Walker. DUH!


Upon further review, I found it humorous that you picked out the part about Legend not playing with Walker in lieu of saying Bird was #33.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

only saw the first quarter of the game, so no real place to comentate

if the box score is true and Al had six fouls in 9 minutes, that's pretty alarming to me. 

I don't want to give up on Al because I think he has huge potential, but its year 3 for him - he should be owning during preseason


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al was fouling people to stop the clock at the end when the Celtics' were down seven with 30 seconds to go. In all fairness, NBA.com lists Al playing 21 minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Pierce + Prime Walker unquestionably > Pierce/Szczerbiak. For his faults, Walker had prime-time player capabilities. Wally has complimentary player capabilities.
> 
> 
> Upon further review, I found it humorous that you picked out the part about Legend not playing with Walker in lieu of saying Bird was #33.


Oh man, both you and Prem missed the joke completly. lol.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Al was fouling people to stop the clock at the end when the Celtics' were down seven with 30 seconds to go. In all fairness, NBA.com lists Al playing 21 minutes.


NBA.com is right, the one that you use (Sportsline?) is always off by like 60 minutes, they are the first to have the final score up, but at times can be very misleading.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I use ESPN. It's not accurate for minutes, but it does fine.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Oh man, both you and Prem missed the joke completly. lol.


Of course I knew you knew LB was #33, but I did miss the other part.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

telfair and rondo are doing pretty good, i wonder whats going to happen when season starts. especially with west coming back.

Horray Luke Jackson hits a 3.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

what are rondo's assist to turnover #'s so far this preseason? I'm pretty sure hes off the hook, yes?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

beantown said:


> what are rondo's assist to turnover #'s so far this preseason? I'm pretty sure hes off the hook, yes?


He's had three (maybe four or five after last nights game) turnovers for the preseason.

I think he's passing the test, barely.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

In all seriousness, and after a few games now what do you guys feel about the trade of Telfair and Ratliff for LaFrentz, Dickau and Brandon Roy. It would appear that Rondo is the real deal. Any second guesses?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> In all seriousness, and after a few games now what do you guys feel about the trade of Telfair and Ratliff for LaFrentz, Dickau and Brandon Roy. It would appear that Rondo is the real deal. Any second guesses?


I'm still happy. Even if Telfair doesn't work out, it's three less years that I have to watch Raef LaFrentz pretend he's a NBA player.

Brandon Roy looks great for you guys though (I just drafted him in my fantasy, see below).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I liked what I saw.

Rondo and Telfair played really well and Tony Allen came out of his funk. 

I thought Al looked good on offense, the shots just weren't going in. But Al had some nice moves in the post and was aggressive. He and Perk still have lots of work to do on defense though. The whole team does really. We've got to stop penetration.

I saw the same thing last year, the Celtics invite people to go baseline which seems odd. Even Tony Allen last night a couple of times opened himself right up and pretty much forced the player to go baseline. What happened to the rule, no baseline? Any coach I ever had taught me to cut off the baseline. 

Gerald was kind if disapointing last night. I thought he might be more of a focal point since Pierce was out. 

It was a good sign that there were only 13 turnovers. Pretty good with three of the top six rotation players on the sidelines. 

Man I hate the Knicks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3
Video 4
Video 5
Video 6


----------

